# life coaches?



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

What do you guys think of this? Anyone have one?

Sometimes I feel like I could use someone to offer constructive specific advice about what I could do to make my own life better. Someone to keep me in check and responsible. Therapists love to talk about feelings, but I feel like action is required for me right now.

On the other hand, I worry that they would just boss me around and treat me judgmentally. I would never put up with that nonsense unless I sensed they truly cared and were supportive. 

The biggest problem is the cost, which wouldn't be picked up by insurance.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm tempted to become a life coach who specializes in anxiety consulting. So i think thay could be useful.


----------



## Octavian (Nov 28, 2009)

I have never done a therapy, but I believe the coach would fit better for me. I think I could not open up to the therapist and talking only is for my habit not suitable. 
I didn’t know that such things exist; anyway I don’t think that it will be paid by my insurance


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

You can be your own life coach. You say you need action. Then create action. You feel like you need action, then act on that feeling. If you observe your thoughts and emotions you won't ever need a counselor or life coach. You have to find it in yourself to motivate what needs to be done in your life. A life coach can guide you. They are very expensive. I think you should have higher expectations of yourself. Nobody needs a life coach. You are your life coach.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

most life coaches offer really facile advice like "just be confident" or "just smile and be yourself." In other words, **** you've heard plenty of times before. In the end, people with SA need to do all the work themselves.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Honestly anyone can call themselves a life coach, it's not regulated. Don't see the use. There are therapists who are no-nonsense, I had one for a few months and I'm sure she's not the only one.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have considered seeing a life coach as well. A therapist deals with how you can improve your life on the inside by helping you emotionally and a life coach is more someone who helps you find what you want in life and how to make it a reasonable goal. They offer help in areas such as personal and professional goals, relationships, family, and finance issues. 
I think a lot of people who feel like they are just at a pause in their life would do well seeing a life coach, it is a good alternative to a therapist and can often be more helpful.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

The problem with life coaches is that they're good for people who needs cheering up. For people with SA, which is a psychological disorder, coaching can do more harm than good. Psychological disorders should not completely be left in the hand of a coach.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

its not something i would go for. just the term 'life coach' sounds a bit shady, a bit too much of a power exchange going on and it could be open to abuse if the person wasn't completely legit.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

hmm, never thought about it, sounds like a good idea


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

polardude18 said:


> I have considered seeing a life coach as well. A therapist deals with how you can improve your life on the inside by helping you emotionally and a life coach is more someone who helps you find what you want in life and how to make it a reasonable goal. They offer help in areas such as personal and professional goals, relationships, family, and finance issues.
> I think a lot of people who feel like they are just at a pause in their life would do well seeing a life coach, it is a good alternative to a therapist and can often be more helpful.


I agree with this. Also people sometimes make the misconception that life coaches must have the same experiences as you or else they "dont get me", when the fact that they havent had the same/similar traumas as you is what allows them to view problems objectively.


----------

